# Any good online store in Canada ?



## Tereva (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey guys,

Any online web-site in Canada that you would recommend ?

T.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Unfortunately no one have detailed online sales as LA or alternatives...
Generic guizmos may have some pictures or just a price list but once you start raising your preferences towards specific equipment or accessories we can not expect finding on shelfs.
I have tried in the past placing an order for things on backorder but the delivery time gets brutal.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I have had good experiences with Archers Nook. 
Word of advice though...if you do not see a stock number beside the item it will need to be ordered in. 
Bug Hun is correct though...nothing up here comparable to LAS. 
Was nice when our dollar was on par. :thumbs_up
Not so much now. :thumbs_do


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I would just use LAS, or while the exchange rate is so good, ALT services.


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

Archers Nook in Canada, Lancaster in the US but our dollar kills you right now.


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

Try wholesalesports.com in Calgary. I use to order from LAS when the $ was at par. I now try and stay local but recently bought a new sight with a .010 pin from bowhunters supply store and had a new one ripped into me after the $ exchange.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Canadianhuntshop.com check it out.


----------

